# New and confused..



## ellie_d (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi there, 
I've lurked about here before I went for blood tests to try to get an idea what's wrong. 
The story so far is I have a two year old, conceived naturally within 6 months of trying and periods returned as normal after birth (approx 30 day cycles). 

Since Sept last year (2010) my periods have become very irregular- varying from 20 days to 88 days. I initially put it down to stress as have quite a "busy" job and had some reflexology earlier in year to try to reduce it but reflexologist felt I wasn't too bad so stopped.

I then had one session of acupuncture in May but was very sick afterwards (although this may ahve ben coincidence as rest of family got a bug a week later). She suggested I go to get blood tests just to make sure all ok. 

Had blood tests last week and got results yesterday but can't get appointment with doctor until next Wed. FSH is 43.5, LH is 14.3 and Estradiol is 73. (these were taken on day 10 of my very irregular cycle and had some bleeding but not a proper period this week on days 15 and 16)
I have read enough to know these are not good signs but am in limbo until I see doctor. 

I just would like advice on what the next steps are and what I should know going in to see doctor. Is there anything I can do in the meantime to help? I will be 35 in a month's time. Is it too late for me? I feel so bad at being so upset as I am so lucky to have my 2 year old... and am trying to stay calm until I see doctor but it's very hard.    
E.


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi ellie_d,

Didn't want to read and run cause your story sounds quite similar to mine in that my cycles went completely mad just as we were starting to TTC #2  . Turns out I had Thyroid problems which I suppose was causing problems with all hormones. So I would definately suggest getting your thyroid function checked. It can be quite common after a birth to develop thyroid problems.
Of course I also found that the more I stressed about not getting pregnant the more irregular my cycles became.. 
Stress has such an impact (on me anyway). Wish I had a miracle cure for that but unfortunately cycles are still irregular. I tried accupuncture too, found the actual sessions relaxing but didn't make a difference to my everyday life.
Try not to worry so much till you see your Doc, wait for their opinion and take it from there. Your bloods may be from wrong cycle day?? Many have found that some supplements are good for regulating cycles e.g Agnus Cactus and Vitamin B6.. so they might be worth investigating.
Good Luck
Jo-Ley


----------



## ellie_d (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for replying. Head is just all over the place so have decided to try to settle and not think abotu it until I see doc on Wed. Thyroid, iron and blood count were also checked but came back clear apparently. I'm going to investigate the agnus castus and may try acupuncture once I know what I'm dealing with here. Good luck.
E.


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Ellie
Your hormone test were done on wrong day of cycle they need to be done in first few days of cycle, if you was having a normal month you would be getting ready to ovulate so your FSH & LH would be high at that time
As for Thyroid get your actual reading if its higher than 2 . 0  or if you are positive for Thyroid Antibodies ATAs look in immune thread at Agates FAQ sheet under T.  
In UK NHS ranges of 0.3 to 5.5 are to wide  for fertility and/or a healthy PG need to be around .0.4 to 2.0 the nearer 1.0 the better!.  Also if your Thyroid is out it can push up your FSH.
Angel Blessings
XX
BC


----------

